# Not a lot of action



## xfontanax (Dec 2, 2007)

Haven't seen a post here in a couple of days...

Hi all, new here--but long time MTB rider. Anyways, I just ordered a new 07 Scott S20. I hope to get it in a week or so. Any thoughts on this bike? It'll be my first road bike since the 1980s. Since the 1990s, I've strictlt gone MTB'ing. I'm hoping I did good choosing the S20, there wasn't much online reviews out there. How do you, that own it, like it? Thanks.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

You're right. The Scott forum is pretty slow. I was lusting for an Addict a month ago but my bike dreams have moved on to the Tarmac SL2 due to the lack of replys. Good thing I'm not buying a new bike until next year. Or, I guess too bad.


----------



## xfontanax (Dec 2, 2007)

I really like the Specialized products--SOLID! I have a 2006 Specialized Epic MTB, and I couldn't be happier. The Tarmac was briefly on my dreamsheet, but it was just too much money for me. So, I settled for the Scott S20. From my research, the Scott seemed to be a helluva deal. I also considered the 06 JAMIS Eclipse, but again, it came down to best price/performance ratio.


----------

